# Lute to a Nubian?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just sitting her thinking (I know - OH GOD what is she doing that for) and was curious if anyone has ever given Lute to a Nubian, or other seasonal breed, to make them come into heat for breeding outside of the normal late fall - winter time frame???

Just curious - and yes, I was thinking about it - lol!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Obviously I don't have Nubies...but the breed did originate in the tropics like the Boers and dwarf goats...I don't think it would be a problem to bring her into heat at this point....it's not "Spring" yet as we're still in the Winter equinox.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

This is what I have been told;

Give buck and all intended does to be bred a BoSe (selenium/vit e) shot 2 or 3 weeks ahead of time. Be sure both does and buck are in a pen near enough together they can smell eachother. You may try rubbing a rag on the buck's head (if he is stinky) and rub it on the doe's. You will have a good chance of being able to get them bred this way. I actually brought a doe into heat like that last spring but at the last minute decided not to do that breeding.

It will work on Alpines too, I've been told.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry.. forgot to address the original issue... haha

Lute is supposed to work fine. A lady told me that is what she used to bring some into heat, but usually just penning the {nubian} does next to the buck did the trick.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm - I should try that. Now that the boys are being let out into the pens a little more (when it is nice) they share a fence line - however at other times, they are seperated by a wood slat wall that they can smell and talk through - but maybe I can try the rag first. I would rather do it naturally then with meds.

Thanks for the idea!


----------

